# Mystery piano piece



## rothbard (Sep 4, 2011)

Can anyone help me identify this piano piece? It was played as an encore in a concert I attended a few months ago. It sounds like it might be either Chopin or Liszt, but I can't figure out which one:


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

It's Brahms' Hungarian Dance no. 1


----------



## rothbard (Sep 4, 2011)

Wicked_one said:


> It's Brahms' Hungarian Dance no. 1


Thanks!


----------



## kzhen (Sep 6, 2011)

Very nice piece!


----------

